# Rockwool Sponge Question



## leenaz (Jun 19, 2006)

i've bouht some aqua plant..
it comes together with sponge to give than plant weight..
so it would never floating..

my question is..
i tried to put in my tank wthout sponge..
then my plant floating...
tried to insert more deeper to my sand..
also same...

is it..
i should put my plant with sponge into my sand or wat??


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

What plants are they? (stem, sword,...)
Do they have any roots enough to hold the plant?
Do not use the mineral wool and clean it properly from the plant. Instead you may use lead weighs. If you can answer above two questions more specific replies may come.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Try looking through the plantfinder here on apc and see if you can identify what plants it is you're talking about. As yildirim said, there are different ways to plant different plants.


----------



## leenaz (Jun 19, 2006)

here my attachment for my aquarium pic..

http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i237/dark_tormentor/Image084.jpg

http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i237/dark_tormentor/Image089.jpg

sorry did'nt know how to attach tumbnail


----------



## leenaz (Jun 19, 2006)

i'm used this
CYPERUS HELFERI

and some others..
either i misslooking or there just did'nt in ur library..

for my pic..i'm just my hp to snap


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks like those are stem plants with mineral wool wrapped around the ends. Don't plant them with the mineral wool. Try a small lead band around the stem, and be sure to push them well down into the substrate. In a couple of weeks they will be rooted.


----------



## leenaz (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks man...

one more thing...
wat should i buy for that plant to grow up??

my frenz telling me..
just buying some plant boost...

but i think..
i want to buy some CO2 liquid...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have to respectfully disagree, I can't tell you what it is due to the pic quality, but it doesn't look like C. helferi to me. The plant in the back looks like a sword of some type - if so, it will quickly outgrow that tank it's in. They can get huge!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

leenaz said:


> wat should i buy for that plant to grow up??
> 
> my frenz telling me..
> just buying some plant boost...
> ...


Finds some fertilizers, Seachem sells a great line of ferts Nitrogen, Potassium, Flourish, Phosphorus.

For CO2, Seachem Excel will probably do the trick.

-John N.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I plant plants in mineral wool all the time and it works great. I don't know why everyone always says "don't use rock wool." Something tells me they are just parroting what others are saying without testing it themselves, because it works just perfectly on my end.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't enjoy using rockwool because it ends up breaking down in the tank, and sometimes leaves a nasty mess. I would rather have the roots spread deep into the nutrient rich substrate then stuck in the whool. You can plant the whool in the substrate, but I find the root masses are spread out more when there is no "barrier" to deal with. Not to mention many of my plants are stems, and often require triming and such anyhow, so the rockwhool wouldn't suit those plants in my case.

-John N.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

I totaly agree with John regarding to the mineral wool. After a few weeks when you try to uproot some of those plants in wool it realy is a mess.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

That just sounds totally bizarre to me. My rockwool always stays together, never rots or falls apart or makes a mess.


----------



## leenaz (Jun 19, 2006)

Bert H said:


> I have to respectfully disagree, I can't tell you what it is due to the pic quality, but it doesn't look like C. helferi to me. The plant in the back looks like a sword of some type - if so, it will quickly outgrow that tank it's in. They can get huge!


is it!!
then i'll put into my second tank that my father bought to me..
never had ide wat to do yet with new tank since my first tank also still messed..

just now..
i've notice something weird..
why all my fish like to eat my plant??
my plants look like mess today..
with some leaves floating..

is it possible my guppies and neon tetra eat my plant??


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

Just wondering if that stuff wrapped around your plant looking like filter foams (whitte or blue color)
Im starting to see more plants bundled with that, then wrapped with the weight. If it is that aint no Rockwool there.
-ScottC


----------



## leenaz (Jun 19, 2006)

i'm nit sure also..
at here..they sell like that


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

I just got some brand new rockwool and let me tell you, for keeping plants down on the bottom it is great. I have 2 rosetta sword kept down with it, just until they can take root and they would not stay in the substrate without it. I also started 2 patches of HC on 2 pieces of rockwool and if they grow, it will make placing them a lot easier than trying to moved around 100 stems of this tiny plant. 

That being said, I would never use them to grow out any plant that has a large root system. Swords, water sprite, crypts, etc. I would however use it for anything that I need to take root that won't stay down in the substrate like I said before. Anacharis, elodea, HC, hornwort, and stem plant that has no roots etc because if you can find the elastic mesh type material that you can wrap around the rockwool block it will hold the plant down on the bottom and allow it to take root for planting where you want it. I made plastic canvas "pots" for my rockwool so it can't get away from me for planting my 
HC. 

If you have a good container I think it is indispensible as a plant anchor. I however will never plant it directly in the substrate because MTS would most likely shred it and it will break apart if not contained.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Rockwool works great for swords and crypts. I use it myself for that. The root systems will simply grow out of the rockwool and into the substrate. Put a Flourish Tab in the bottom of the rockwool and watch the plants take off. 

The rockwool with the elastic mesh material fish 4 all mentions is available as a product called "Plant Plugs." - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4931

The elastic mesh doesn't break down and lasts forever. You can secure the mesh and the plant into the rockwool using a couple of plastic cable ties.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

You can also buy rockwool from hydroponic supply stores. Be careful not to compress rockwool. Compressed rockwool can block rooting on the wimpier stem plants.


----------

